# The puppy I'm considering walks funny?



## Kbhomes (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello! I'm searching for a german shepherd puppy, and have fallen in love with a little guy from a local breeder. (A sub par breeder) My main concern was his health. I know he receives poor medical care, and it's caused me to worry about his little intricacies. I've interviewed him over the past three weeks multiple times. And he walked kind of wonky at 8 weeks, but I would have hoped to see improvement by now. I have a video of him walking on shutterfly: 

Message

What do you guys think? Should I continue pursuing him, or am I just worried about nothing?

All my pictures are too big for the forum - so I put some on the shutterfly above.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Do you have any experience with German Shepherds? I thought my pup (1st GSD) was walking funny, but apparently, it's normal for GSDs.


----------



## minerva_deluthe (May 6, 2012)

I'm just a layperson, but my first thought is that looks expensive. What kind of budget do you have for medical care? I'd walk away, personally. Very sad.


----------



## Kbhomes (Aug 21, 2012)

I have owned shepherds as adults, and I have trained several, but to be completely honest - this is my first shepherd puppy. The youngest I've had was 6 months.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

find a reputable breeder.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

He walks rather low on both back feet, but his hind left leg worries me more. I'm far from being an expert, though. If it were me, I'd be a bit nervous about that back left leg.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> find a reputable breeder.


 I second what Doggiedad and Minerva said.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Will they do any testing on the pup before you make a decision?


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Do not take a gamble on a "sub par" breeder and a pup whose health is questionable. It can cost you *FAR* more than what you will pay for the pup to make him healthy, and a lot more heartbreak than you were counting on in a new pup.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Front pasterns are weak, and the rear legs are just as bad. What are they feeding? I personally would pass, but if the pup were free, I'd take him to help him.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I wouldn't pay to support a sub par breeder but I agree with onyx. If they gave him to me I'd just take him to help.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I can understand the concern with this puppy, BUT no one can say for certain what, if any issues there are. I would opt to do a complete check up, including xrays before hand. Sadly if all of this comes back not so good, what happens to the poor pup? I can also understand cost and heartache that is involved with any dog, but if some people didn't take chances, would they have what they have no matter what the circumstances were? Maybe the OP is looking past all of this because they have obviously taken an interest in this pup and for some reason keeps going back to see him. I don't know if I could walk away from something so precious no matter what the cost or heartache. Don't crucify me, its just my opinion. I know you can't save them all, but it is nice to see a happy ending sometimes This puppy did not asked to be born into the hands it was.


----------



## Kbhomes (Aug 21, 2012)

I doubt they would do testing. This woman owns over 50 breeding pairs of dogs, totaling over 120 dogs. She breeds everything from chihuahuas to rotties. She breeds many dogs together just for fun, and sells them as designer breeds. she has many accidental litters on site, and is open about their origins. 

She breeds for money, and her kennels are awful. I found him by chance, and fell in love with his balanced temperament. She won't show me the parents, and all she can prove for vet work is two rounds of worming. (given on site). 

She offers a 7 day money back or refund if within that time a vet of my choice deems the puppy as having a life threatening disease. No other health guarantee is offered. They are fed "red flannel", a brand I had never heard of and see rated as a "one star food" on the pet food advisory. 

All this being said - I was hoping that maybe, I could offer him the life he deserves... even if his roots were poor. But I don't know if I could afford major vet work if he has some serious deformity. I do have a medical fund saved up for my future pup - but I don't want to blow it on one procedure. I'd do whatever is necessary though, of course!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Can they be reported for any kind of negligence or abuse? My mind would be going a mile a minute if I was in this situation, but what I would do is probably not legal, but it would save the pup


----------



## Kbhomes (Aug 21, 2012)

If this puppy were to stay here, and not purchased, the owner breeds them and gives them away for free when she has no use for them. (A friend of mine works for her as a groomer - this is how I came to find him, and have the detailed information.)

She also sells them dirt cheap at a large puppy flea market in Texas hosted once a month.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Turn her in to the USDA and let your local AC and news people know about her conditions...she obviously needs to rethink her mega puppy mill program. If she's pumping out puppies without concern for their health, she should be called out on it. ...even if it does no good, at least you know you didn't turn a blind eye on what she is doing. If she is a miller, she should be USDA inspected(big whoopty) 
This fb page showcases the Iowa USDA breeders, but also puts other states conditions on the page. How sad is it that people get away with this neglect and that there is supposed watch'dogs' on tax dollars to keep them in check.


----------



## Kbhomes (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't know if she can be held liable... My friend wants to report her for her wretched boarding facility and I have many many pictures that were taken in order to file a report. But this has nothing to do with her breeding program. She is licensed and regularly inspected. Her puppies are AKC registered.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I would do what doggiedad said. I think you are just in for a heartache from this. He looks like a nice puppy, but after reading along here, this breeder sounds nothing but 100% puppy mill  So sad to be honest. If you really want this pup, ask if you may have your vet check it out first.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Kbhomes said:


> If this puppy were to stay here, and not purchased, the owner breeds them and gives them away for free when she has no use for them. (A friend of mine works for her as a groomer - this is how I came to find him, and have the detailed information.)
> 
> She also sells them dirt cheap at a large puppy flea market in Texas hosted once a month.


Can you get this one for free or for almost free?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

AKC registration proves that they are purebred. That's all it really does.


----------



## Kbhomes (Aug 21, 2012)

I will be back in a bit. I believe I will share some of these pictures with you that we have been compiling against her boarding facility. Additionally, can I request taking the puppy to my vet before purchase? Would that be something that is considered "rude"?


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Kbhomes said:


> I don't know if she can be held liable... My friend wants to report her for her wretched boarding facility and I have many many pictures that were taken in order to file a report. But this has nothing to do with her breeding program. She is licensed and regularly inspected. Her puppies are AKC registered.


AKC reg means nothing. If the conditions are really that terrible then your friend should be taking pictures and reporting her.


----------



## Kbhomes (Aug 21, 2012)

The cost is low, but not free. ($350)


----------



## bigd3077 (Aug 19, 2012)

So many red flags here..


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Kbhomes said:


> I will be back in a bit. I believe I will share some of these pictures with you that we have been compiling against her boarding facility. Additionally, can I request taking the puppy to my vet before purchase? Would that be something that is considered "rude"?


I wouldn't be worried about offending this person. Ask to see any previous vet records and if his gait has been assessed by a medical professional. If she refuses, I'd report her to AC for failure to provide vet care. That puppy looks like it walks pretty strangely to me.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

*DO NOT BUY FROM THIS BREEDER!!!*

Whatever you do. Do not support this person. Report her.

Even if you think you're "saving" one puppy, every puppy she sells encourages her to keep making more.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Kbhomes said:


> I will be back in a bit. I believe I will share some of these pictures with you that we have been compiling against her boarding facility. Additionally, can I request taking the puppy to my vet before purchase? Would that be something that is considered "rude"?


I originally thought this is a good idea, but what if something is really wrong and then you make this "breeder" aware of it? Will the puppy be put down or will they do the right thing and hand over the dog(depending on the extent of anything that might be wrong)? I almost think that blackmail might be in order here.....just kidding..that would be wrong, wouldn't it?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Instead of going to authorities, go to the local news feeds...publicity will shut her down faster than the AC or whoever 'polices' these.
I would not post any pics here about her facility, it will be deleted and this thread closed.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Freestep said:


> *DO NOT BUY FROM THIS BREEDER!!!*
> 
> Whatever you do. Do not support this person. Report her.
> 
> Even if you think you're "saving" one puppy, every puppy she sells encourages her to keep making more.


This is probably the right thing to do, but that doesn't help this little guy I say save this puppy and then report them....kill two birds with one stone


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Instead of going to authorities, go to the local news feeds...publicity will shut her down faster than the AC or whoever 'polices' these.
> I would not post any pics here about her facility, it will be deleted and this thread closed.


Hmmmm, maybe the OP wants opinions of the boarding facility before they let there dog stay there But the local news can be a valuable tool!!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

PLEASE don't! First, if this person continues to sell puppies, there will be nothing to stop her. If she can't sell them, she will stop breeding. Buying the puppy will contribute to the problem. 
Secondly, the puppy certainly looks very loose. Will the puppy tighten up and end up to be a normal dog? I doubt it. Others may have another opinion. I would never give this type of dog a second look, so I can't say how it will mature. What are you looking for? A dog that you can 'save' or a healthy dog to share your life. 
If you are looking for a dog to 'save', please consider a rescue. If you are looking for a healthy and active dog to join your family, then find a reputable breeder. 
I'm not sure what state you are in, but if this 'breeder' really has that many dogs, I would make a real attempt to get them shut down. 
AGAIN!!!! Please do not give this person any money for this puppy!!!!! You will be rewarding very unethical behaviour.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Run as fast as you can from this seller. The pup isn't that bad right now. He's cowhocked and overangulated, but some of that will correct itself with age. 

No matter how much you like this pup, the chances of it having major medical problems are great because he's from a puppymill. So, unless you have a lot of disposable income and don't mind having your heart broken, don't do it. Not only that, but you will be supporting this seller and she will continue to make more and the hellish lives of these dogs will never end.

Find a good, quality breeder, if you are in the market for a pup.


----------



## Kbhomes (Aug 21, 2012)

When I discussed the issue with an employee, she told me it was growing pains, or Panosteitis. Bad conditions as they may be, what is the bottom line here? With the way he's going, best guess is poor health? (Trying to gauge if paying for a vet visit and possibly testing is even worth my effort). 

Additionally, I'm new here, and won't share the pictures, but I'm just curious - what is the reason for requesting not to share pictures of the facility?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Pano doesn't present like that, it is a limp and seldom hits more than one leg at a time. 
The facility in question may be ID'd easily and this website won't want the responsibility or liablity placed on them. 
Any google search may come back to this site, once the kennel in question is identified. Just like there is no breeder bashing, we aren't allowed to do any miller bashing either, unless it is through a newsfeed type link first.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

cindy_s said:


> PLEASE don't! First, if this person continues to sell puppies, there will be nothing to stop her. If she can't sell them, she will stop breeding. Buying the puppy will contribute to the problem.
> 
> Secondly, the puppy certainly looks very loose. Will the puppy tighten up and end up to be a normal dog? I doubt it. Others may have another opinion. I would never give this type of dog a second look, so I can't say how it will mature. What are you looking for? A dog that you can 'save' or a healthy dog to share your life.
> 
> ...


Definitely all of this. Absolutely, positively, people like this live off of people who think they are saving something - what those people are actually doing is condemning more dogs to be bred in those conditions, and on and on and on. It is one step away from doing that yourself. You wouldn't do that, right? But when you give your money to that person, you are contributing to it. 

I would say that posting the pictures would be reviewed and probably deleted - that is a guess - you need to go through proper channels with this. It could be totally on the up and up but may have some violations. Who knows - the thing about reporting anything is that it is turned over to people who are supposed to be able to decide those things. 

I also hope that this is not considered normal structure in the breed. Try to imagine a dog in their senior years trying to get around on those sticks.


----------



## Kbhomes (Aug 21, 2012)

Very insightful responses. Thank you for your input and I will strongly consider finding a way to make things right.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

And just to add, unless you have a signed contract from her, I highly doubt you'd get any money back if a vet diagnosed the pup with serious issues. X-rays alone could cost the same as what you'd pay for the pup and would be the only way to tell if he really had issues. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Run as fast as you can because you are in for a lot of costs and heartache. You can save another dog much cheaper from the pound.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

3 pages of "don't" says more than i can.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Kbhomes said:


> I doubt they would do testing. This woman owns over 50 breeding pairs of dogs, totaling over 120 dogs. She breeds everything from chihuahuas to rotties. She breeds many dogs together just for fun, and sells them as designer breeds. she has many accidental litters on site, and is open about their origins.
> 
> She breeds for money, and her kennels are awful. I found him by chance, and fell in love with his balanced temperament. She won't show me the parents, and all she can prove for vet work is two rounds of worming. (given on site).
> 
> ...


I'd be more inclined to call the humane society.

DO NOT support breeders like this! If you want to rescue, go to a shelter. I would not give her a dime of my money. If she gave it away and you wanted to help, that is one thing, but I would not support her making money off breeding unhealthy animals. If nobody paid her, she wouldn't do it.

I'd seriously call animal control or the humane society and try to have her stopped. Poor dogs.  You want to help, help all the dogs, don't leave them with this awful woman!


----------

